# Cheapest tablet you can use for tips?



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Finally found someone to make me a photo gallery slideshow encouraging pax to rate 5 stars and tip. 

Does anyone the cheapest tablet i can use?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> Finally found someone to make me a photo gallery slideshow encouraging pax to rate 5 stars and tip.
> 
> Does anyone the cheapest tablet i can use?


Walmart, where else?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Are you planning to pay for a 2nd phone line for the tablet or use a single line with tethering?
Both the phone and tablet may need to be enabled for tethering and able to use the same software package.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Maven said:


> Are you planning to pay for a 2nd phone line for the tablet or use a single line with tethering?
> Both the phone and tablet may need to be enabled for tethering and able to use the same software package.


No its just gotta be used for a slide show, so display only


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Robert finnly said:


> No its just gotta be used for a slide show, so display only


In that case, a digital picture frame may be sufficient. These average costs less than half of a general-purpose tablet. Available in Walmart and similar stores. 7" Examples:


----------



## Pixel (Aug 18, 2017)

Don't buy ANYTHING from RCA. The Ares line of tabs from Walmart is OK to use, poor viewing angles but they do work, I use 2 of the Ares 8a's (red ones even) to drive 65" screens in my business for slideshows. Then use a good slideshow app like Slideshow 5000. Or Quickpic in shuffle mode. A photo frame is WAY too limited for the price


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

Making a slideshow with a cheap tablet is a good idea. I was using TripCam, but now that I have an Falcon dash cam, I don't need the extra camera, and can just encourage people to tip in the app. Care to share what your slideshow looks like? I have Photoshop and can create my own, but I'd like to see your sample, if you don't mind, for ideas.


----------



## EthanStark (Aug 21, 2017)

NVIDIA Shield Tablet K1 :
See more Shield Tablet K1 photos
Did you love the original NVIDIA Shield Tablet? Well, you'll probably feel just the same about the Shield Tablet K1, its direct successor. The specifications and design are pretty much the same with both tablets, aside from the addition of a rubberized surface next to the speakers and brushed metal lettering on the back of the K1.
NVIDIA also removed the stylus holder on the K1, which brings us to our next point - the stylus is gone! So are the charging cable and wall adaptor. The big news here is that NVIDIA is trying to cut costs, and they did just that by not including a stylus or charger. With that said, this tablet is now only $200, which makes it not only one of the best Android tablets out there, but also one of the most affordable.
Specs :
8.0-inch LCD display with 1920 x 1200 resolution, 283 ppi
2.2 GHz quad-core NVIDIA Tegra K1 processor
2 GB of RAM
16 GB of on-board storage, microSD expansion up to 128 GB
5 MP rear camera, 5 MP front camera
Non-removable 19.75 WHr battery
Android 7.0 Nougat
221 x 126 x 9.2 mm, 390 g

Ethan STark
http://cloudappsportal.com/


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

The NVIDIA Shield Tablet K1 tablet originally was $1000, now obsolete and available under $300 used. Alternatives include

$60 New Fire HD 8 Tablet with Alexa, 8" HD Display, 16 GB, Black$180 Asus Zenpad S 8 Z580C-B1-BK 8 inches 32GB Tablet (Black)
$290 ASUS ZenPad 3S 10 9.7" (2048x1536), 4GB RAM, 64GB eMMC, 5MP Front / 8MP Rear Camera, Android 6.0, Tablet, Titanium
$300 Huawei + Harman Kardon MediaPad M3 8.0 Octa Core 8.4" Android (Marshmallow) +EMUI Tablet, WiFi only, 32GBhttps://www.amazon.com/Huawei-Media...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=C7PYWZHD41VZMZDW6AKA


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Found tablets for as little as $20 at local pawn shops. If they get stolen, no big deal.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Amazon fires are severely limited


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

$40 kindle fire. It's an awesome tablet for what it is. It is slow, but it's pretty capable, has a microsd slot (hi, apple?!), and should run a slideshow. That's a good idea. Somebody should have an app you can run for hours on a tablet and it show stuff like that but also pulls back headings from news articles and what not so that passengers can have something to look at (and it would have to be cheap).


----------

